# Question re Dakota scroll chuck



## phil bowles (10 Jul 2006)

I am very new to all of this...my first chuck is a Dakota scroll chuck from Rutlands (XT700). 







It was the best value I could find...and it works for me! I don't know any better of course, as I have nothing to compare, but iy seems to do what it says on the tin...feels pretty solid and works well enoigh for me to have completed my first ever bowl!

I have a question for all you "big boys" out there though. I want to get some "button jaws" ie to grip a bowl on the wide outer rim so I can remove the dovetail recces on the base. 

Like this:






Rutlands dont seem to do a set specifically for the XT700, but I am well aware that a lot of the machinery in various catalogues is sourced from the same 2 or 3 factories in the far east and rebadged. It seems to me that the only compatibility issue is the distance between centres of the two threaded holes on each sliding jaw...ie any other chuck with the exact same jaw configuration and hole distance should be able to interchange jaws with my Dakota XT700.

Photos of the axminster offerings look identical...does anyone know if they will fit or what the exact hole-hole distance on the axminster (for example) AND are there any cheaper equivalents???


----------



## CHJ (10 Jul 2006)

The usual problem with alternate jaws is the locating groove/tenon on the rear of the jaw.

This is the main 'safety' locator that secures the jaw agains centrifugal displacement should the holding screws loosen.

Each manufacture has his own variation I'm afraid, most frustrating.


----------



## Taffy Turner (10 Jul 2006)

Phil,

The Dakota chuck looks suspiciously like my Record RP4000. Record do two sets of button jaws (make sure that you don't get the ones that are too big to swing over the bed of your lathe unless you have a swivelling headstock!!).

Probably safer to take your chuck along to somewhare that sells Record Power accessories and physically try them for fit before buying.

Or you can make your own out of good quality plywood without too much trouble - try a Google search for instructions.

Regards

Gary


----------



## phil bowles (28 Jul 2006)

Gary,

I had long believed your observation to be true. I Having done some more photographic reaseach I am now utterly convinced that they are one and the same. The Record offering has their stamp and "SHEFFIELD" on the outer rim, its the only difference I can see.


If I'm right (and I will know soon - see later) then this is a little disingenuous of them! Sure Record are in Sheffield, but I think they are trading on the historical legend of Sheffield enginering with a far-eastern piece of kit!

Dont get me wrong, I am very happy with the XT700! I just think that IF we are right , Record are being a bit naughty!

Anyway, my lovely girlfriend has bought me a 2-day course with Peter Child...they sell the RP4000 accessories, I will take my XT700 along and a) try them for a fit and b) give it a SERIOUS comparison.

The point being that the XT700 goes for around £100 while the RP4000 list is about £150 - £160...I have seen it discounted for about £139...

I dont want to prejudge...but from what I have seen so far, I may be changing my opinion of Record and "Sheffield Steel"!


----------



## Alf (28 Jul 2006)

phil bowles":2dg6f2zo said:


> If I'm right (and I will know soon - see later) then this is a little disingenuous of them! Sure Record are in Sheffield, but I think they are trading on the historical legend of Sheffield enginering with a far-eastern piece of kit!


Alas, they've been doing that for a while. Take the old Maxi26 for instance (please, take it...) which has Record Power, Sheffield emblazoned on the side and was made entirely in France. :evil: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Taffy Turner (31 Jul 2006)

Phil, 

To be fair to Record, I believe that their chucks *are* actually made in Sheffield. 

I strongly suspect that the Dakota chuck is produced in the Far East, and the design is a straight copy of the Record chuck. 

To be fair to Record, they never wanted to shift their casting production abroad, but their foundry in Sheffield was so old that the cost of bringing it up to standard to meet current Health and Safety and Environmental standards would have bankrupt the company, so they had no alternative but to close it and out-source their castings. Obviously, having had this decision forced upon them, the Far East was the obvious place to go. 

They do still retain a manufacturing base in Sheffield, and I believe that most of their machining operations are carried out there. 

I would be interested to know if the Record jaws do fit the Dakota chuck. 

Regards 

Gary


----------



## SVB (4 Aug 2006)

........and I think the record chuck is a copy of the Vicmarc (or visa-versa, I am not sure which came first)


----------

